# Topics > Games >  Gameroom, Windows desktop gaming platform, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Home page - facebook.com/gameroom

gameroom.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook officially announces Gameroom, its PC Steam competitor"

by Josh Constine
November 2, 2016

----------

